# How to connect Tikona BB to wifi router..?



## khmadhu (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi I recently got Tikona BB (becoz there was no other option than BSNL).

I am having Belkin router,but not able to configure for auto login to Tikona.?

i tried PPOE mode but not working. only Dynamic option in router will work. but for each PC/laptop  every time i need to enter userid and password!. 

how can i make router to auto login every time, if anyone have  tried to configure this.. please let me know..?


----------

